# 2015 Congress



## JWC sr. (Jul 7, 2015)

Who all is going to Congress as an exhibitor or just to watch. We sent a total of 8 head (client and farm horses) and Jose says it looks like it is going to be a very competitive show to say the least.


----------



## threeten (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you heard how many ponies are showing at Congress? Would love to be there!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 14, 2015)

We just got home - was a great week. John your ponies always scare me in the ring...really good quality and exhibited nice





We had 3 Congress Champions, 1 Reserve, and 4 top 3's. Nothing we took placed lower than 3rd. Was just over the moon with how it went this year.

I heard there was only 40 less ponies than last year.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jul 24, 2015)

It was a good show for us also, we didn't take as many as we did last year, but still came home with 3 Champions and 1 reserve also. The quality of the horses was awesome. I really enjoy Congress each year. By far it is my favorite show of the year. Just so much more laid back than Nationals for us anyway.






As far as the numbers are concerned, I heard that fiqure also. But if you go off the measuring log we were down quite a few more than that. Who the heck knows, I hate it when they fudge on numbers one way or the other. LOL





Wish everyone could have made it.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Jul 27, 2015)

Certainly none of the numbers are 'fudged', but a 'count' isn't necessarily a 'count'.

Do you want to 'count' ponies who entered or attended or measured or showed?? I guarantee all 4 of those will be different. In the end any 1 of those numbers are merely an 'estimate' of attendance. The measuring log sounds like a good spot to look, but I do a lot of paperwork in my business and hand written errors occur. A mere 2% error could yield as much as a 10 head differential in the 'count' all by itself.

Dr. Taylor


----------



## JWC sr. (Jul 28, 2015)

Agreed Matt, we have always looked at the measurement log as every horse has to measure in order to show. So who knows. LOL Personally I do not really care, it was very competitive and a lot of fun for everyone I talked to.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 26, 2015)

Leeana and JWC sr., I'd love to see photos of those you took to Congress. Please share here or on the main forum in the share your wins thread.

Since Paula at LP Painted Ponys was kind enough to let me procure a silver bay pinto gelding from her, I now have to be active on this thread too! Little DanD is a joy to have around...I love his huge, kind eye and his tiny teacup muzzle.





Since his second birthday is the 31st of August (next week!



) I'll be posting birthday pictures then. He's had a bit of a tough year, with the two moves in just a few months we had to treat him for ulcers. He's doing much better now, has gained ground quickly since he finished his treatments the end of June, first of July and looks like he'll stay small.

Since I'd love to show at least a couple of rated shows next year...how was the competition in the gelding classes? He's foundation certified, but is fairly refined with hunter type movement. I'd love pics of the competition!





Thanks so much y'all.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 29, 2015)

It's not overly accurate because they don't always get pics of every horse in every class - but looks like there were two geldings in the foundation Geldings - 2 yrs old. 10 in the 3 & 4 yr old geldings. He'd show in the 3 & 4 yr old class next year. Pics of those ponies are at Casey McBride Photography.

There used to be a listing of the actual show classes w/ the entries in it, but I can't remember what it is/where it is online. Think it's HorsesShows.com?? I followed that in 2012 & 13 when our ponies were shown.

DanD is a Foundation, but is refined enough that he might go Classic. Don't know on that one. And if he grows like Cupid did - he'll hit a growth spurt in his 4 yr old year... and since he's a late colt - he's not even a true 2 yr old yet... HIs real 2 yr old Bday is Monday.


----------

